# "N.S. man says hospital wouldn't help father having heart attack"



## mariomike (5 Dec 2009)

"An 83-year-old woman with a cane and a heart condition was told to bring her husband into a Nova Scotia hospital on her own while he had a heart attack in the parking lot of the building, the couple's son said Friday.":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/nova-scotia/story/2009/12/04/ns-smale-heart-attack.html


----------



## ajp (9 Dec 2009)

My father was suffering from heart failure and the exact same thing happened at the Charlottetown Hospital to him, back in 86.  He survived another 10 years, but I was and am bitter over the poor treatment.


----------



## dudieezper (16 Jan 2010)

That seems to be a sad story for the couple, they seem really uneasy with that time. Maybe that incident would be a big part of the medical hospital. Anyway, it could really a lesson for some ways.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jan 2010)

I think it's pretty common. At least it was in Toronto. It's called a "Courtesy Call". Lifting someone out of a car onto a gurney and into the Emergency. There's no charge, because the patient is not lifted into the ambulance. 
At the hospital, there is often no need to call 911, because a crew may be there anyway. In which case, no record is kept. Happened all the time. *B*asic *L*ifting *S*ervice.   ;D
Here's another from Winnipeg:
"the staff initially refused to help Vann out of the car because he wasn't in an ambulance.
*The family was told to call 911* to get ambulance paramedics to bring Vann in, as per hospital policy for transporting patients in such serious condition.":
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/manitoba/story/2009/11/19/mb-hospital-discharge-vann-winnipeg.html

There was a _somewhat_ similar case in Chicago in 1998.
"CHICAGO (AP) — The parent organization for a hospital that declined to help a wounded teenager dying just outside its doors in 1998 has agreed to pay $12.5 million to the victim's family.":
http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/2003-05-02-hospital-settlement_x.htm

There is an interesting case in New York City involving a complaint against EMS:
http://www.theblackurbantimes.com/2009/12/mom-of-eutisha-rennix-calls-emts.html


----------

